# the GW...



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

the goatweb seems to have a funny page up! Funny as in weird. as in, it doesnt have anything to do with goats at all...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the domain finally expired on it, which means it's up for sale right now.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you must have gone to Goatweb.org rather than Goatweb,com- it still comes up with the same error message that has been on there since it died.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

no, I went to http://www.goatweb.com/coffeeshop

and that's what I got


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

The guy who owns the Backyard Chickens website was interested in buying GW. Well, even if someone does buy it and it's resurrected, I'm staying here.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Got the same message that I got the last time I check. :shrug: Shelly


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, nothing came up for me... I really like the GS, and I'll stay here too, but I miss GW. I hope Debby can get it up and running again... It seems like a tough situation, though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about the speculations on someone buying it, from all I hear from BYC the admin of that site was trying to be helpful to Debby in recoving her data but I don't know how successful that mission was.


I know it is easy to speculate when we don't have answers but lets just keep from spreading information that may not totaly be true unless we know it to be fact from the persons mouth. 


Again I don't know what is truth anymore with this situation but I am glad to have you all here and enjoying talking goats.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

I just heard from a friend of mine she got a zilla virus when she tried to see if it was up and running...its been so long dont even have it in my fav's anymore...I like this site...and who knows I dont need a virus either...just a warning...


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Lesserweevil- unless you're getting a different message than I am, it looks like what has been there all along.
I enjoy this site too- more and more as time goes on. But I do wonder what Birdie and Burkes are doing- along with some of the others who haven't come here. 
Well as Stacey said in her "employment" thread- it's good to know how good yoou have it.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a correct update from a mod of GW.

Hi all 

Well it has come to my attention, through emails, asking about the rumor of Goatweb being sold, or up for sale.

Just wanted to let you know, Goatweb is NOT for sale, nor is up for sale.

At this time, the update remains the same. Debby is working on rebuilding Goatweb. She is NOT selling Goatweb, or it's rights, and she Does NOT have Goatweb up for sale.

Will let you know more as Debby informs us. 

Have a great day everyone. 

And for the record I checked to see if GW was back up and running and I did not get a Virus. So if your friend got a virus it was not from GW.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, rocky, for the update. even though 'no news is good news', it is nice to get confirmation. i guess this isn't 'good' news, but it is some contact and assurance that work is still being done to get gw up and running. i just hate 'wondering', personally, and would rather the non-news you just sent.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt mean to say anything bad about GW as I have liked the site for a while..I was just saying what my friend told me...I do hope they are successful with it. I was just passing on what I had heard...Sorry I just wanted everyone to be careful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually it is good to be safe around on internet. I am not saying that GW is giving a virus BUT the page that it is now directed to may contain stuff that is harmful so it is good to be reminded that by trying the link you are not going to goatweb but some other site.


Debby did tell everyone NOT to use the old links because they would not work. Those links are via the old host which suddenlly dropped her. 

I just thought I would re mention that for those 
who didn't catch it from a few weeks ago.

thank you rockytopsis for updating the members who were interested.


----------

